# Mercury?



## Iknowthatsright (Apr 5, 2008)

How can I find out the year of my 25hp Mercury It has blue stripes on the top if this helps. I found the serial Number on the motor, is there maybe a website that can help me


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 5, 2008)

I believe there's a way to tell by the serial#, but danged if I can remember it. I'm sure someone on here will have the answer for you.


----------



## Iknowthatsright (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah i saw one question that involved an evinrude and they knew a site to check the year model with the serial# but the site did not involve mercury so i am hoping there is a site or somebody can give me a year rage because i have heard mercury changed colored stripes as they changed year models thanks for your help waterwings


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 5, 2008)

https://www.maxrules.com/Merc_model_files/25-40CYL2.html

I feel like I need to debug or "clean" my computer after visiting the merc site. :shock:


----------



## Popeye (Apr 5, 2008)

Mercury, #1 on the Water


----------



## Iknowthatsright (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you bassboy 1 the website helps but it does not have my serial number is there other places on my motor i can look for another serial number


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Iknowthatsright said:


> Thank you bassboy 1 the website helps but it does not have my serial number is there other places on my motor i can look for another serial number


No, that is the correct serial number, but that site didn't have anything older than 1980. Being the coloring you described, I was fairly sure that it was a 70s model, but I couldn't find a better site, so I was chancing that it might be after 1980. I have been looking for quite a bit, without any luck, but I think I know who does have the correct answer. Gimme a day or so to get in contact with him.

PS, if this were a Johnson/Evinrude, it would be so much easier.


----------



## Iknowthatsright (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you the serial number i have is 5973716 if this will help any 

P.S. you are right i would rather be fooling with a johnson/evenrude also but the mercury runs great and it is a short shaft my evenrude which i am fixing now is a long shaft and i just like a short shaft better


----------



## russo (Apr 5, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Mercury, #1 on the Water



and makes the fish taste better!


----------



## switchback (Apr 6, 2008)

I had a boat with a 1973 85 hp Mercury on it and I think it had the blue stripes. I would say 70 something model to.


----------



## Iknowthatsright (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah i agree i think it is a 70 model too i just whish i knew the exact year


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 6, 2008)

Iknowthatsright said:


> i just whish i knew the exact year


Hang on there for another day or so. I am still trying to get it for ya.


----------



## Iknowthatsright (Apr 6, 2008)

Does anyone have a serial# chart for mercury i have found some charts but neither have my serial# and they go all the way back to 1970 i am puzzled by this the # is 5973716


----------



## Iknowthatsright (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you for all your help i would not worry so much about it but i need a new choke for the motor and reason i wont one is i have to choke it before i go fishing and i would really like to just be able to crank it when i to the lake but other than that the motor runs good


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 6, 2008)

My sources say 1982. I am waiting on a confirmation, as they couldn't find it in all the normal channels, but we are fairly sure that is correct.


----------



## Iknowthatsright (Apr 6, 2008)

That sounds good i thought it could be a 70s to early 80s hopefully this will help me find the choke i need


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 6, 2008)

Iknowthatsright said:


> That sounds good i thought it could be a 70s to early 80s hopefully this will help me find the choke i need


Confirmed. What exactly is missing? The whole choke system, or just a few pieces here and there? I might know of a couple places to get those parts...


----------



## Iknowthatsright (Apr 6, 2008)

The knob that is on the outside of the motor that helps choke it the piece on the inside has broken off the choke knob


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 6, 2008)

I am not familiar with the merc parts list, but email the folks at tcoutboard.com, americanoutboard.com, and the people at this link, https://www.maxrules.com/fixmercindex.html

Give them the HP, serial number, and a description of the part you need, and I am fairly sure they will be able to hook you up with the part.


----------



## Iknowthatsright (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks alot you have been an awsome help as well as everybody else thanks


----------



## Iknowthatsright (Apr 6, 2008)

what parts list would the choke be under


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 7, 2008)

My guess would be carbs, but knowing what weird stuff merc does, you may want to check under lower unit (kidding  )


----------



## Iknowthatsright (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks HaHaHa yeah you are probly right :lol:


----------

